# Glock 35 comp gun info



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

I need a lil help with the glock I got on trade the serial number starts with net I was told it started out as a 35 and then............


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What help are you needing exactly?


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is my gun a g22 with a 35 slide I just want to know how it was purchased new sn is net 8xx


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

I got it on trade and it's my first glock so I'm new to this


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you didn't get the box w/label, or the original slide and/or barrel, I don't think there is anywhere online where you can look-up original configurations. If you call Glock's Customer Service department with the serial number, they could almost certainly tell you the info you are seeking.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Call Glock with the serial # they will tell you what configuration the gun left the factory as.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

slide looks LW.


----------

